# Multi-Fork Hits on Lee Silva's PFS~~~~Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I have tried & tried to shoot the PFS Shooter...I have been trying Gangsta style..as you can see many many

fork hit I counted 15 all total...My holding had is about as bad..not bloody but red....Yes I have lowered the band set to a light

draw @7 pounds using .030 latex taper cut 3/4" x 1/2" 7" long....yes using a speed bump(ramping the ammo)...

I just can not do this side ways....so just a little while ago I held the shooter up right...so the ammo would have to go

over the top of the forks with a deep ramp to roll up over my thumb....I did a few soft shoot anchor to my ear..

the ammo did clear the shooter..did about 20 shots....did not hit the target..but did clear the shooter & my hand...

That was my main intrest at this time........I can not shoot butterfly..Oh yeah I have tried & tried...so for the moment I will

try what I am doing now.....may be this will work for my......

The shooter is 1 of Lee Silvia's...kinda beat up now..so will be a good practice shooter to learn with....

Just a old man trying to have some fun shooting is all....learning about different shooters....

Thank you my friends for taking the time to give this a look.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like it was shot with a 12 gauge.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser...I have never seen a PFS shot gangster while soft shooting....only full or semi butterfly. Everyone I have seen in any video shoots upright when pulling to a fixed anchor point.

The little dings in the shooter only give it more character.

Heal fast.

Todd


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i also cant shoot a pfs gangster style, i guess i aint got the proper street cred or colors :iono: . on the flip side. . . at least we know that lee silva's work passed the "oldmiser destruction test" :thumbsup:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I can only shoot gangster, just gotta really tweak that pouch. Idk, best of luck to you, hope you figure it out, instinctive pfs is so much fun.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> The little dings in the shooter only give it more character.
> 
> Heal fast.
> 
> Todd


his looks like it has chicken pox scars :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah I also did tweek the pouch...I will just shoot it up right....with butter fly even at half drawjust past my shoulder I hit my ear once...Big time ouch...

I just don't know any more about PFS shooter's.....Yeah it sure did pass the destruction test...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

PFS isn't for everybody. Jeff canh8r was kind enough to give me a PFS at the ECST .... I pick it up every now and then ... and put it down once I shoot my hand .. lol I can't do it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> PFS isn't for everybody. Jeff canh8r was kind enough to give me a PFS at the ECST .... I pick it up every now and then ... and put it down once I shoot my hand .. lol I can't do it.


Well my friend I am go to do this correct & with full butterfly...before I passaway..this has now become a personal vendetia me or the shooter.....OM


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Ding!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

stinger said:


> Ding!


I think I am like a old 50's rock n roll song...."wild One"....I am too dangerous now with a PFS..any thing close to me..OM


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Took me several days working with a homemade pfs to finally get somewhat proficient. But now its getting better. Fun little slinger. Natural enemy of soda cans too.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Things happen


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well this morning..I made a band set that is very lite pull only 4 pounds...holding up right..twisting the pouch..made some balls out of alum foil..

with flipping the shooter forward away from me.....The foil balls seem to be clearing ok..hitting close to the soda can.....I have been using a fixed anchor

point my right ear..Guess you call this soft shooting.....I will have to work on half butterfly with a floating anchor..Thinking my fixed anchor point may be

too high..the fiol balls seem to go left by about 1 inch..I may be turning my hand that way slightly....Thank you my friends for your comments.....Oldmiser


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

When you hold your ammo are you bending your thumb? I found out my wild shots with the pfs are when i clamp down on the ammo with a bent thumb forcing the shot low.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I could not get a forkhit shooting up right if I tried. Gansta gives me problems sometime though


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

How you hold the pouch is everything especially in small shooters and pfs, an art I am still studying!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

How I hold my thumb..with my right hand..turned with the back of hand facing towards my cheek..in other words thumb down..making a big ramp

index finger over the thumb....pulling the pouch down with index finger...the ammo (ball) is real deep then...Just release index finger...Ball goes up &

over the thumb....I think my issue is not tilting the shooter forward or flipping it away from me..........I do a soft shoot fixed to my right ear...

I have tried full butter fly a couple times..hit my ear once....man did that ever hurt.........Not sure maybe I could try a half buttery fly with a floating anchor

I will just see how it goes..other wise I will just shoot my full size shooters & forget the PFS........~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Doc said:


> Hi oldmiser, Did you try it without tweaking?


yes I did...I think my issue is just holding the shooter in place like you shoot a full size shooter...as not too jerk the band set to allow the ammo to pass thru the forks..

But from what I have gathered so far from comments made & reading in the forum....you need to either tweek the pouch(turn it 90* Degree's) or use a speed bump

ramping the pouch....tilting the forks forward or flipping it away from you.......I have gone about as low as I can go with a band set...I did not try theraband blue

thinking it would be to weak for the 5/16 ammo....maybe down size ammo~~ get some 1/4" steel..or maybe just some wooden beads to try....otherwise I am just going to quit the pfs shooter all together..may be it is not for me to shoot.......thank you my friends for your great comments & advice for the PFS~~Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Doc said:


> hi oldmiser
> 
> "you need to either tweek the pouch(turn it 90* Degree's)"
> 
> ...


thanks..that is how I hold the pouch 90 degree turn..now I think my issue is a fixed anchor...I will try some thing with no fixed anchor...OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Doc said:


> Are you shooting down into the forks without realising it? Try tilting them forward (like at 20:40 in the vid) and turn the pouch 90 degree anti clockwise ( with no tweek or flip). Also try gangsta with the tilt and twist. Its far more acrrute if your consciously aiming with the top fork tip.
> 
> It shouldn't be the fixed anchor. I use a fixed anchor (behind my ear) and its fine. But a floating anchor works too. I use it for semi/full butterfly
> 
> ...


I am not sure..but shooting up right..maybe shooter is up & not tilted forward..gangsta is when I get the most hits..I will try gangsta with twist & tilt shooter..OM


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

There are MANY who would disagree with the following from Chuck and me. PKS's are fairly popular amongst those who have mastered the wrist flip as I call it to duck the hand right at release to avoid fork and hand hits. Bill Hays himself said on one of his videos that he can't shoot a PKS as accurately as he can a regular wide deep fork SS such as what he makes. That stands to reason, ducking the hand adds one more variable to the formula instead of a steady hand at and after the release.

The following will therefore be disagreed upon by MANY.

Pickle forks are for forkin' pickles, not SSing. That is all we have to say about pickle fork sling shots. We tried stick shots and minis which are PKSs and hate them. Shooting is for fun, not pain and blood nor ruined SSs after all the work it takes to make a good one. Now, this is our private opinion, not advice nor promoting things contra trying PKSs. Many can shoot them BETTER than we can shoot conventional SSs, that is fact. But we hate them.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Susi said:


> There are MANY who would disagree with the following from Chuck and me. PKS's are fairly popular amongst those who have mastered the wrist flip as I call it to duck the hand right at release to avoid fork and hand hits. Bill Hays himself said on one of his videos that he can't shoot a PKS as accurately as he can a regular wide deep fork SS such as what he makes. That stands to reason, ducking the hand adds one more variable to the formula instead of a steady hand at and after the release.
> 
> The following will therefore be disagreed upon by MANY.
> 
> Pickle forks are for forkin' pickles, not SSing. That is all we have to say about pickle fork sling shots. We tried stick shots and minis which are PKSs and hate them. Shooting is for fun, not pain and blood nor ruined SSs after all the work it takes to make a good one. Now, this is our private opinion, not advice nor promoting things contra trying PKSs. Many can shoot them BETTER than we can shoot conventional SSs, that is fact. But we hate them.


Well I have tried & tried for over 8 months...manage too damage 2 shooter's so bad they had to be tossed in the garbage....countless bloody hand hit...

I do admire those people who can shoot the PFS.....But this early morning I said to my self no more..I will never pick up another PFS..

For my self being 70 yrs old..I just want to have some fun shooting..not bring laid up..to just drink coffee.....

I do thank every SSF Member for giving comments & advise....Sorry my friends I just can not do this any longer...Too me my health is too important to

get any infections from a open wound.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > hi oldmiser
> ...


Charles has a very good video about "speed bump"...youtube it. What he calls speed bump is what I think you call "tweak". You can show all you want but if we hold the pouch up and down or at 90 deg, we get fork and hand hits all too often. We are not holding the pouch in a "speed bump" fashion. We are not canting the fork, that is, we maintain it perpendicular to the target...knowing that as the vid says, if you cant the fork out of plumb, you'll get a fork hit. We wish all the very best luck with PKS and minis however, if you can, you can. We simply can't.

Your video however is excellent and we hope many will benefit from it and folks like you who are willing to spend time instructing are precious folks indeed. A hearty thank you. For the little more space a regular SS takes up in the hand or in the pocket, we'd rather use a regular SS with wide deep forks. We would LOVE to be able to justify stick shots and PKSs so it's not an attitude problem we have. It is pain and fork hits galore. We're with Old Miser...no more pain and ruined work.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you susi for your comments...I have a couple full size slingshots I can shoot very well..So I am staying with what works best for me.,,

with my full size slingshots I am hitting 9/10 some times 10/10 shots every time...so the answer is simple to me shoot what works .....K I S S method.....OM


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > hi oldmiser
> ...


Bill Hays has a video about no delay between pull and release, He got on his chrony about 10% more velocity from what I call a "snap shot", one motion shot, I remember vs aim/delay. The rubber molecules actually are very long and stretch but the return to original shape is slower the longer the time they are stretched.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Old Miser, we fully agree, shoot whatever gives one pleasure. If it's PKS, Kmart SSs, Hays masterpieces (and they are), Dankung or whatever natural fork, and you like it, shoot it. We both encourage all to try all types of SSs to find out what you like. If one design doesn't work for you, fine, there are many that will. We only wanted to give our own candid opinion such as you also did to add to the mix. Frankly I wish we COULD shoot PKS without blood or ruined SSs but that's just not the case evidently. It doesn't bother us one bit, like you, we've a bunch of options sitting around to shoot and we still make more...the recent drill handle SS is an excellent shooter, as simple and ugly as it is, Chuck loves it. And we'll make more and more, not trying to find the Holy Grail perfect shooter, we have a couple of them already, just love to putz and make stuff. Chuck can't wait to try out his new gallon of polyester resin to make used blue jean micarta for example, cut out a form and go to it.

Like you I much appreciate those videos from members who so kindly made them, using their time to create informative tutorials and we learned much from these ourselves. This forum is full of those types of people including you who have made video tutorial additions as well, muchless all the posts you've made to help others.

So in NO WAY would we want anyone to misinterpret our feelings, we are greatful to the max for the providers of this forum and folks who contribute.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I started slinging with PFS some years ago never had a problem shooting them gangsta either ,so it comes a surprise to hear people having a problem shooting them. I only twist the pouch never tweak and always hold ite pfs almost horizontal to the ground I find this way it's almost impossible to hit the fork of course one has to be mindful where the hand it in relation to the flight path of the ammo.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Even with a speed bump the way you release the pouch has a big effect. I'd say if are speed bumping and getting fork hits then your release is throwing the pouch down to the slingshot. Look at if you are moving the thumb to release or your fingers this can make a big difference.

That said I rarely shoot a picklefork gangsta as there is less margin for error due to the arm moving out of the way less.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i , like you gave up on pfs . i made 3 or 4 different ones with just scarey results . i think my problem is holding left handed .

and left master eyed , as explained in jack koehlers book as `convergence ` you are shooting just fine, then fork hit ,

one in the basement rafters , etc . might do better if pfs was all you shot , but lately i`ve been making wide, deep forked

frames(20 % oversized bill hayes `patriot ` is current favorite) and have not had the first fork hit . i have decided i don`t want anything smaller than `milbro `size .-- good luck !


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

benzidrine said:


> Even with a speed bump the way you release the pouch has a big effect. I'd say if are speed bumping and getting fork hits then your release is throwing the pouch down to the slingshot. Look at if you are moving the thumb to release or your fingers this can make a big difference.
> 
> That said I rarely shoot a picklefork gangsta as there is less margin for error due to the arm moving out of the way less.


I've experimented with twisting the pouch with my thumb up, as opposed to having my thumb down. Shouldn't, but it does make a difference in my shooting. My release is the difference. Twist with the thumb down, and I get fork hits. Twist with the thumb up and I don't.

I think the difference is I get a little unintended bump with my thumb up, but not thumb down.

Twist with the thumb down feels more natural to me, but I shoot s PFS or Stick Shooter better with Thumb up...

I'm drawing to below my ear, IMO: Thumbs up doesn't work as well for me with heavier draws as with lighter draws. Guess I've got soft in my old age.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I cant the PFS forward and shoot it gangsta no problem, pull back to my ear with the twist and tweak. This forward lean of the PFS also helps bigtime with my accuracy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Atta boy Old Miser!!!!!! You can do it.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Think I'll stay away from PFs lol .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't begin to tell you how much Dgui's videos have helped me. I have not had one fork hit, finger hit ....zip, zero, nada since I started using this way of shooting. I started back shooting in Oct of 14 after a 35+ year lay off ;- ) I got some slings and when starting out got fork hits and the like. After viewing every video I could and discovering Dgui...problem solved, no fork hits with my Mod F-16's, Chinese slings, wooden slings, nothing.

I do shoot OTT and I do use a paracord gypsy tie when I can as I like that attachment method.

I can't urge strong enough anyone who is getting fork hits to watch Dgui's videos... they have helped me tremendously.

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

oldmiser said:


> *I have tried full butter fly a couple times..hit my ear once....man did that ever hurt*.........
> 
> ......~AKAOldmiser


That's the reason I don't shoot butterfly. I get awfully uncomfortable when the pouch is behind my head. I tried reducing it to southern style and stung my check a few times before giving up on that. So I am stuck with my 32" pull, limiting the energy output.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > *I have tried full butter fly a couple times..hit my ear once....man did that ever hurt*.........
> ...


Yes, I know how you feel. 38" is my limit as the pouch is at my pouch shoulder and I don't feel comfortable any longer than that. I don't want longer rubber flying past my face, for me, to dangerous.

wll


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i don`t want anything back of my head either -- i guess if you don`t mind the bulk , you can shoot a starship or extended forks . i`ve got an old marksman pistol grip

wireframe that noticeably shoots faster with only about 8 inches more draw ..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I thank you for your comments..yes I have watched Dgui's video's....still have gotten hand hits or the fork......So No No No No No

I will never shoot PFS slingshot....the 1 I have from Lees Silva was a gift to me..So It will sit there with a couple other gifts I will not shoot...

Soon I will be weeding out my collection...with out counting what are gifts...to maybe 4 shooter's 2 flat Band & 2 tube.....

I have too many already that I do not use..so there will be going some place......Again thank you for your comments OM


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I would get fork hits when started out that I believe were caused by various factors. One that I haven't seen mentioned although it came close in the video calling it a "speed bump". However, the video stated the cause was allowing the pouch to release via the thumb only and not releasing using the thumb and forefinger. For me this cause happened when shooting with the slingshot in the vertical position. When drawing I would sometimes tend to fold the pouch to the side for a lack of a better description, probably causing the shot to whip out.  I did not have this problem gangster style. Below is a drawing showing it the best I can.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know but the issue here is to go out

and have fun and not have to worry bout fork or hand hits

or any other stiuations that arise in shooting SS those that

are comfortable in shooting a particular style go for it my

preferrence is TTF , aquire a target get a soultion and let er rip !

lol ! This second child hood is fun with sling shots , " Denis the menis "

syndrom is a blast ! Lol

"May the Fork be with you "

Joe .


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I now prefer after recently hitting my thumb with a fork hit is to shoot only frames with not less than 2" opening between the forks.

At the moment what is working for me while shooting OTT butterfly with a regular fork is stretching the bands, but before releasing the ammo I check that the fork is well aligned and not slanted, that the pouch is 90 degrees twisted and slightly tweaked and that I am holding directly at the ammo trough the pouch between thumb and index fingers then I release the steel ball and flip the fork.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can shoot PFS gangsta style, but only if I turn and tweak the pouch... I would not even consider shooting any other way.. In addition, the position of the fork upon release (90deg to the bands) of the shot along with you follow through is important.... The arc of the sling shot in the elastics path can't be greater upon release, it must be less.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol thats the point i was making , checking this and that tweaking twisting ,

i prefer just line up n let er Rip ! To each his/her own !

Joe .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

At the moment what is working for me while shooting OTT butterfly with a regular fork is stretching the bands, but* before releasing the ammo I check that the fork is well aligned and not slanted, that the pouch is 90 degrees twisted and slightly tweaked and that I am holding directly at the ammo trough the pouch between thumb and index fingers then I release the steel ball and flip the fork.*

I go through that routine every single shot, I make sure everything is perfect, I don't want to have a 214gr piece of lead break my thumb or forefinger. I try to be very careful ever shot, especially in a hunting situation where you can get careless. I also use a sling most of the time with a fork opening of over 2 inches, unless it is a EDC type.

Like you I ALWAYS twist and tweak the pouch, have not had anything close to a fork hit since I have been doing this method.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for your views & comments on the PFS type shooter....As for my self I did try today after watching again Dugi's video......still 1 hand hits

for get it I will never never shoot a PFS......Great for those people who can do this......I will just stay with a regular slingshot....OM


----------

